
FEATURE: A struggle within MIT’s IT department over its future (2016) - yuhong
https://www.reddit.com/r/mit/comments/458xli/feature_a_struggle_within_mits_it_department_over/
======
mwest
Covered previously on HN:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11232724](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11232724)

I do wonder how they are doing now though. Seems a really sad state of
affairs.

See also:

By installing NAT, MIT stifles innovation
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14637850](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14637850)

